# Grilled Drunken Pineapple A La Mode



## Jeekinz (Jan 15, 2007)

Marinade

1/2 c  Coconut or Spice Rum
3 T.    Brown Sugar
2 T.    Butter

1 Pineapple cut lengthwise into 1" or so wedges

Melt together rum, sugar & butter(mic is fine). Marinade 4 pineapple wedges for 20-30 min.  Place on high grill 3-4 min per side (or until carmelized) basting as needed (watch for flames on the brush ). Plate and top with vanilla ice cream.  Drizzle some of the left over marinade for garnish.


----------



## candelbc (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW.. This looks great... Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe. There is nothing in this world like the taste of a fresh pineapple. Our friends brought us one home from a trip to Hawaii. I thought I had died and went to heaven, it was so juicy. Mmm.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 15, 2007)

candelbc said:
			
		

> WOW.. This looks great... Thank you so much for sharing!


 
You're Welcome.  I have a short term memory, so at least I'll find the recepie again.


----------



## tsi88kid (Jan 15, 2007)

wow that really is an impressive recipe I would never have thought to do something like this with any fruit not juice pineapple.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 15, 2007)

I think you could use peaches or any thing along those lines, too.  Let me know how you make out if you change anything.  If not...I hope you like the recepie.   -J

ps - Has anyone ever grilled strawberries???   I might try that one this weekend.


----------



## candelbc (Jan 15, 2007)

I have not grilled Strawberries, but I have tried Strawberries Foster. And the carmelized version of them is VERY tasty!

-Brad


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 16, 2007)

YUM!  Too bad it is like... no degrees here!  (that means zero, and falling   ).  no fair!  I WANT MY GRILL  Saving the recipe though!  Sounds great!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 17, 2007)

It was about 25 F when I did mine.  I grill all year!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 17, 2007)

Wonderful idea Jee!!  I think I would just use a regular golden rum, and top with toasted coconut flakes.  I love the pina colada combination of flavours, and I can imagine it must be heavenly on top of a good vanilla ice cream! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lulu (Jan 17, 2007)

I do something not disimilar at BBQs, but squewer the pineapple and dip into chocolate/coconutrum sauce to complete the indulgence.  The men groan about BBQ being the food shrine of meat as the women squeal with delight at fruit and chocolate, but the men always end up eating as much as the girls.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 7, 2007)

Jeekins, ever since I saw this recipe, the idea has been haunting me around at the back of my mind constantly.  I finally got to try it today!!   Well actually I just used an indoor tabletop grill, but it came out fabulous!!  (Small modifications as I mentioned above, golden rum, toasted coconut on top and powdered sugar)  Thanks for another idea to enjoy one of our favourite fruits!!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 8, 2007)

I say...
make a ton of this and put it over your any-kind-of grilled meat
then put some more on your ice cream for after

as jennyema says...more is more and more is fabulous.


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm glad you all like the recipie.  I tried it with peaches, but they were not sweet enough.  You can use the basic method of the recipie but mix up the fruits and booze.   Oranges w/rum....peaches w/cognac.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 10, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> I'm glad you all like the recipie. I tried it with peaches, but they were not sweet enough. You can use the basic method of the recipie but mix up the fruits and booze. Oranges w/rum....peaches w/cognac.


 
   Try pears; they are a favorite for this type of thing.  

   You did say plate the pineapple first didn't you?  That's what I did.  The ice cream that melts at the bottom is very good.  (used a fork & spoon for this one.)

   If you put the hot fruit on top wouldn't that cause a problem?  I don't want a plate of soup.  ((I did put the "plate" in the freezer for a while before I plated the pineapple))

   Used indoor grill; it is 15F outside.  I will get it on the outdoor grill soon, I promise.  I make kabobs with pineapple so I'll remember.  

   Thanks for dessert!


----------

